# labels for lotion sticks and lip balm



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I love making lotion tubes and lip balm but I hate labeling them. I have tried stickers and envelop labels without success. The labels do not stick and I end up having to put a piece of packaging tape over the sticker. The ink smears or wears off when I do not use the tape. PIT-butt.



I have seen labels that look like they slide over the tube and are perforated for the top to come off easily. Where do these come from and do you like them if you use them?

What other suggestions do you have? Thanks


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW..I am using one part equal parts shea, cocoa and liquid oil (2oz of each) with a double portion of bees wax (4oz). I am looking for a good solid balm recipe. Do you think the lotion bar recipe would work for lip balm and if not how would you adjust it? (my future daughter in law and DH get me to make plain lotion bars because they prefer it to any other lip balm)

Thoughts.....suggestions?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use weatherproof vinyl for my labels and the ink doesn't smear. I bought the labels with the tabs that fit partially over the cap to make them 'tamper resistant' but honestly......I tore half of the tabs when I pulled the labels off the sheet. LOL And then other tabs started to peel off just from being handled/carried back and for to market so now I peel the tab off on purpose cause it looks better. LOL

I don't have the info on my formula with me here so can't comment on that right now. It's late and my brain is mush. LOL


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Your percentage of beeswax (40%) seems high. While beeswax helps to make your bar hard it also adds drag, making it difficult to spread the oils over your skin, IME. A very basic starting point formula (for lotion bars) would be more like 33% hard butters, 33% liquid oils, 33% beeswax. You can reduce the beeswax depending on the hard butters used (use CB and you can get by with less wax). I use more butters, less liquid and less wax. 

I like my lip balms softer and with a different texture so my formula for those is quite a bit different.


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

I use 1/3 of each as well. I just bought labels on Amazon for chap stick type tubes for printing. I can let you know how those go. They were a tad pricey but they oughta look nice


----------

